# sleeping minecraft server



## justinups (Apr 3, 2011)

i run a minecraft server and thats all that runs on that computer.i want to know if theres a way i can make it sleep till someone trys to get on that server.


----------



## ghost (Apr 3, 2011)

No... maybe...


Sleep mode is a very low power state where only RAM, the CPU, and a few essential devices are powered up. But while the CPU is receiving power it really can't do much of anything, including running programs.

There might be a stand alone application to "wake up on LAN/WAN activity" then customize the app for activity on the MC server port to wake up. However thats just a shot in the dark and never tried this before as most servers I work on stay active.


----------



## justinups (Apr 3, 2011)

now i know thats in the bios of the mother board.theres only about 20 people that get on worldwide and i want it to sleep till it gets a ping to the server.


----------



## justinups (Apr 3, 2011)

but i dont know if it will wake on LAN when someone trys to get on the game.


----------

